# Mikrofonanschluss...



## corsanostra (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe heute versucht ein Mikrofon an meinen Rechner anzuschliessen. Stecker rein in die Mic-Buchse und nun? Mit welchem Programm kann ich da jetzt was aufnehmen? Und wie bekomme ich erst einmal so etwas zu hören? Damit ich auch weiß das es funktioniert.


----------



## Tim C. (25. Februar 2004)

Solltest du Windows nutzen ist das geeignete Programm dafür zu finden unter

Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Unterhaltungsmedien -> Audiorecorder

Zunächst musst du jedoch in den Windowsmixer (Doppelklick auf Lautsprecher Symbol in der Taskleiste) und dort das Mikrofon für die Aufnahme wählen. Das funktioniert wie folgt:

• Optionen -> Eigenschaften.
• Aufnahme wählen und wenn noch nicht geschehen, ein Häkchen bei Mikrofon in der Liste setzen.
• Ok drücken.
• Im Mixer jetzt ein Häkchen vor "Auswählen" bei dem Regler vom Mikrofon setzen.


----------

